# Recent Vis Report



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Anybody been out in the last few days? What area did you hit and how far? How as the visibility?

We a week ago Saturday and it was so bad I didnt even get in the water...Was east about 15 miles out of the pass in about 100 feet of water..


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I would like to know as well. Might be out there Fri blowing bubbles.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm diving tomorrow (thu.) and will post a report when I return.


----------

